# 2011 A3 - squeaky noise when engaging clutch



## hentotheree (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm hearing this weird squeaking/rubbing sound when engaging my clutch and im not sure what it's coming from.... maybe the incline assist feature? any tips would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------

